# Worldmark Anaheim



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2008)

WM Anaheim is new but the units are small compared to other WM resorts.


----------



## roadsister (Nov 29, 2008)

It is considered an urban destination. Like Seattle, Vancouver, San Francisco, and other urban WM resorts they are indeed smaller.


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't been to the new Anaheim resort nor have I seen the specs on the units yet, but it seems that size is apparently in the eye of the beholder.  The reviews here on TUG from people who have stayed there indicate that the units are larger than most urban resorts.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2008)

The 2 bed units in Anaheim are lacking a few WM features such as the murphy bed, bar-b-que, tv in the second bedroom and the veranda is just big enough for 2-3 people to stand on. 

Oceanside was a larger unit typical of WM.


----------



## roadsister (Nov 30, 2008)

easyrider said:


> The 2 bed units in Anaheim are lacking a few WM features such as the murphy bed, bar-b-que, tv in the second bedroom and the veranda is just big enough for 2-3 people to stand on.
> 
> Oceanside was a larger unit typical of WM.



Oceanside is not in a downtown Urban setting like Anaheim is. And like San Francisco and ALL of the other city resorts, they have fold out couches as a murphy just doesn't work in that setting. Most don't have verandas or BBQs at all (SF, Seattle, Vancouver, etc.) so you have a plus there even having a small one.

It is nice that they give that information ahead of time so you can decide whether you want to stay at the resort or whether it just won't work for you.


----------



## LLW (Nov 30, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Oceanside is not in a downtown Urban setting like Anaheim is. And like San Francisco and *ALL of the other city resorts*, they have fold out couches as a murphy just doesn't work in that setting.



I think WM Seattle has Murphy beds, and the living rooms are actually quite spacious for an urban resort, probably because of the space needed for the Murphies. Vancouver does not even have sofa beds. It only has sofas. The "compact" 2BRs at Vancouver only sleep 4 and the 1BRs sleep 2. But the points are cheaper.


----------



## roadsister (Dec 2, 2008)

LLW said:


> I think WM Seattle has Murphy beds, and the living rooms are actually quite spacious for an urban resort, probably because of the space needed for the Murphies. Vancouver does not even have sofa beds. It only has sofas. The "compact" 2BRs at Vancouver only sleep 4 and the 1BRs sleep 2. But the points are cheaper.



Just an FYI, Seattle units are not all the same size. Vancouver does not have murphy beds, which I think that is what he was asking about, but you are correct in that that resort does not have sleeper couches either (shouldn't have used ALL).  I don't think he was asking about how many per people per unit in Vancouver, he was commenting on how big the units are in Anaheim (footage).  Vancouver is not a wholly owned WM resort, WM owns the units on certain floors only (but he wasn't asking about this either LOL).  Boy are we off topic:hysterical:

Back on topic: Easyrider, have you stayed at the Anaheim resort? Is the pool heated?  I am headed there in 2 weeks and can't wait!


----------



## ricoba (Dec 2, 2008)

I am surprised they consider Anaheim to be an urban location.   

To me, Anaheim is suburbia, just like most parts of Orange County.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 2, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Back on topic: Easyrider, have you stayed at the Anaheim resort? Is the pool heated?  I am headed there in 2 weeks and can't wait!


Faye,  

The pool was too cool for my comfort when we visited just prior to opening.  I tried ... but quickly retreated to one of the hot tubs instead.  I'm guessing the intent is for heated -- but that the system hadn't yet caught up.

Hope you enjoy your visit!


----------



## roadsister (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Rhonda,
Did they have a good sized hot tub on the ground by the pool too or only the 2 on the roof (I noticed they only allow 3 per hot tub, is that correct?) When were you there?

Thanks for the information.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 2, 2008)

Our visit was Oct 17-19 in unit #612 (see TUG reviews).

There are two on the ground level near the swimming pool.  We used the "large rectangular" one -- which probably seated 15 or more.   The two on the roof were smaller but still quite popular.


----------



## roadsister (Dec 3, 2008)

Will check the TUG reviews....I have been waiting for someone to review the resort.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## cruisin (Dec 3, 2008)

Good one :hysterical: Anaheim is not an urban resort, I have never heard of Worldmark Dolphins Cove being referred to as an urban resort.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 3, 2008)

We were at the Anaheim WM for Thanksgiving and it is a nice, new resort. The verandas in most units that have one are only big enough to stand on. We had two - 2 bed units for our visit on the 10th floor with one facing Disneyland. This unit had a nice view of the fire works. 

The pool is heated to 80 and the pool spa tubs are 102 in the smaller and less in the larger spa. The 2 upstair tubs are 4 person tubs with one slightly warmer than the other.

Internet is aprox $15.00 for the week. Elevators are slow. Parking is in the building adjacent to the resort.

My confirmation letter says my units have a murphy bed but they didnt. Since I didnt have to sleep on the pull out sleeper it wasnt a problem for me. The sleeper seemed comfortable with no bars that you could feel. The king in the master was comfy as well.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 3, 2008)

cruisin said:


> Good one :hysterical: Anaheim is not an urban resort, I have never heard of Worldmark Dolphins Cove being referred to as an urban resort.



Touche' ----Very Good One! :rofl:


----------



## LLW (Dec 3, 2008)

ricoba said:


> I am surprised they consider Anaheim to be an urban location.
> 
> To me, Anaheim is suburbia, just like most parts of Orange County.





cruisin said:


> Good one :hysterical: Anaheim is not an urban resort, I have never heard of Worldmark Dolphins Cove being referred to as an urban resort.



You guys are right.  I have never heard Worldmark itself call Anaheim an “urban destination” either.  

Here are the numbers to prove, besides the fact that we are on topic :whoopie: , that WM Anaheim units are not sized as urban resorts but are actually comparable in square footage to other suburban resorts, including Oceanside:

Urban Resorts:
San Francisco
Studio: 174 to 333 Square Feet (SF)
1BRs: 201 to 499 SF

Seattle
Yes, I knew that not all Seattle units were the same size.   In fact, I have been in three PH, two 2BR, two 1BR, and one studio units, for owner gatherings. But the rooms all feel spacious to me. And their square footages are:
Studios: 258 to 376 SF
One bedrooms: 428 to 595 SF
Two bedrooms: 749 to 810 SF
2BR PHs: 810 to 950 SF

Vancouver
1BR: 550 to 600 SF
2BR: 750 to 860 SF

Non-urban resorts:
Anaheim
Studio: 385 SF
1BR: 636 – 747 SF
2BR: 900 – 1,063 SF
3BR: 1,305 SF
2BR to 4BR Presidential Suites: 1,276 to 2,844 SF

Monterey Peninsula
2BR: 841 SF

Oceanside
Studio: 550 SF
1BR: 772 SF
2BR: 1,062 SF
3BR: 1,305 to 1,322 SF
3 BR PHs: 1,599 to 1,921 square feet

The numbers show that the average Anaheim units are not that much smaller than those at the other suburban resorts. The smallest 2BR is 900 SF, and still pretty good size. It may feel smaller because there is no open space designed for the Murphy beds (the space is cluttered up with other stuff), and the verandas are small. It's a design (management) issue, not a space (locale) issue.


----------



## roadsister (Dec 3, 2008)

easyrider said:


> We were at the Anaheim WM for Thanksgiving and it is a nice, new resort. The verandas in most units that have one are only big enough to stand on. We had two - 2 bed units for our visit on the 10th floor with one facing Disneyland. This unit had a nice view of the fire works.
> 
> The pool is heated to 80 and the pool spa tubs are 102 in the smaller and less in the larger spa. The 2 upstair tubs are 4 person tubs with one slightly warmer than the other.
> 
> ...



*Thanks for the information on the pool and spa temps....I have been wondering about that since Rhonda posted the pool was too cold for him.  You have been very helpful.*


----------



## linsj (Mar 9, 2011)

*wifi*

Does anyone know what wifi costs here? The web site only says there's a fee, not how much.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the post linked below, while written in March 2008, is still the current pricing:

Link: http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=31394&page=1


----------



## linsj (Mar 9, 2011)

rhonda said:


> I think the post linked below, while written in March 2008, is still the current pricing:
> 
> Link: http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=31394&page=1



Thanks. The price isn't too bad. Still debating about staying in a hotel with free wifi and free breakfast vs. here.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 10, 2011)

linsj said:


> Thanks. The price isn't too bad. Still debating about staying in a hotel with free *wife* and free breakfast vs. here.


 
I usually bring my own


----------

